# Clan MacLean Hunting Tartan Chart



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

I noticed a serious lack of charts available for this tartan, so I created one! Please pass along to those you think might like it.

I haven't tested the chart yet, but I would suggest holding two strands together.

I hope everyone enjoys it and I would love to see pictures of your projects!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

How do you read this chart without a key to guide you for what the x's, blank spots and blacks spots all mean?.


----------



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

This chart is for holding two strands together. Where the x's are indicates which two colors you are to hold. The blank spots would be the two white strands together, two green strands together and two black strands together. 

If you look at a picture of a woven tartan, you can see how the colors blend.

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Gotcha. I understand now. Thank you.


----------



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

I just uploaded the pattern to my ravelry page. The pattern notes include instructions. Thank you for letting me know that they were needed! I appreciate your feedback.

If you're on rav and want to check it out, go here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/clan-maclean-hunting-tartan-purse


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for this :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

You are so welcome!


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, can you tell me where to look for charts for the tartan plaids? Had never thought of knitting one until I saw your post. Thank you.


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd like to do a MacDugall Clan tartan...either knit or crochet.


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd like to do the mcdonald. How would I go about it?


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Great job on the pattern. Thanks for sharing. Now if I can just find one for the Stuart plaid.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

great job! thanks for sharing your hard work!!!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Wish the MacFarland was so pretty - my DH is McWilliams and that is their tartan - very orangy - the hunting is not so bad, but his kilt isn't that


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Been looking for years for the GRANT clan tartan. I have a tartan scarf, but am not really great at being able to design it in yarn. There should be a site somewhere for knitting / crocheting tartans. Wouldn't you think? Love yours, tho. Much work went into that and it's beautiful!


----------



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

I couldn't find any patterns for the MacLean tartan, so I had to make it, myself.


----------



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

What I did was download one of the tartan images. 

Then, I measured the width of the thinnest stripe (the white in this case) which I could see was only 1 stitch wide. Using that as a guide, I measured the other stripes and came up with their widths. 

After that, it was simply a matter of plotting it into Excel. Make your column widths 1 and your row heights 9. This makes each cell rectangle, like a stitch.

For the mixed colors, I just used an appropriately-colored x in the original stripe color (green x on black square indicates green stripe crossing black stripe).

Tartans are symmetrical, in that what you do vertically, you also do horizontally. 

It took me days to figure out how to do it. But once I did, it was easy to do.


----------



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

KnitPicker said:


> There should be a site somewhere for knitting / crocheting tartans. Wouldn't you think? Love yours, tho. Much work went into that and it's beautiful!


I found a site that has a free tartan generator, but it only allows for 3 types of stripes. Most tartans have varying widths of stripes and so I found it particularly useless.


----------



## senia (Dec 11, 2011)

Not a critique, a question, what is the reason for 2 strands held together?
Is the finished product extremely heavy?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Love that tartan - just wonderful...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

senia said:


> Not a critique, a question, what is the reason for 2 strands held together?
> Is the finished product extremely heavy?


The reason for the two strands is because tartans have patches of mixed colors. In this case, areas where the green and the black are together. If you don't hold two strands together the whole time, those mixed-color areas are going to be twice as thick as the rest of the project. I suppose one could do that, but it would bother me to have thick and thin areas.

The finished project - say a blanket - would be twice as heavy, yes, because you are using twice as much yarn.


----------



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank looks great! I have been thinking about doing the same for my family's tartan.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Jeanniebug said:


> I couldn't find any patterns for the MacLean tartan, so I had to make it, myself.


It would be wonderful to have your talent!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Jeanniebug said:


> This chart is for holding two strands together. Where the x's are indicates which two colors you are to hold. The blank spots would be the two white strands together, two green strands together and two black strands together.
> 
> If you look at a picture of a woven tartan, you can see how the colors blend.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion!


I'm taking it for granted that you are knitting. In crochet, I did a filet crochet/woven that would lend itself to a tartan as the color blended the same way. Did you knit or crochet?


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonderful! You are wonderful for doing this - and for sharing!


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a book with all tartans in it, it is crochet patterns only, I think it would be out of print now as I have had it for many years. It is done with a crocheted grid and then long chains are done and woven into the grid, it is very simple and very affective.


----------



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't care for the look of the stitches in the crochet/woven variations. I have not finished with the project (a purse), but I am crocheting it now. I've finished three rows.

This is my first stranded color project. Does anyone have any advice on how to avoid all the tangled strands?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

When I work with several colors I have them spread out in front of me. Then I put them in the order that I am using them. When I reach the end of the row I need to "flip" my work one way or the other to keep the yarn straight. I usually only have to do this every other row. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

Hmmm... I think I'll try spreading them out further.

Thanks!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I love the tartans. I am wondering what the Burns clan looks like now.


----------



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

Here are the Burns tartans.


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, we are part of the Campbell of argyle clan. Our last name is Mac Diarmid. Is there a tartan for my last name or do we use the Campbell one? I have done some searches but maybe your book is more comprehensive. Thank you.

JoAnn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Jeanniebug said:


> Here are the Burns tartans.


Thank you ever so much Jeanniebug.

EJ


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Question....Are clans determined by the surname and are all surnames a clan unto itself? I got curious and looked some things up and it shows surname Burns under the Campbell clan. How does this work?

My ancestors are Burns from Jedburg Scotland


----------



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

EJS said:


> Question....Are clans determined by the surname and are all surnames a clan unto itself? I got curious and looked some things up and it shows surname Burns under the Campbell clan. How does this work?
> 
> My ancestors are Burns from Jedburg Scotland


Yes, clans are determined by surname. However, many surnames fall under another clan. MacLean, for instance, covers hundreds (maybe over 1,000 - I haven't counted) of surnames.

I don't know how new surnames are added to a particular clan.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Jeanniebug said:


> Yes, clans are determined by surname. However, many surnames fall under another clan. MacLean, for instance, covers hundreds (maybe over 1,000 - I haven't counted) of surnames.
> 
> I don't know how new surnames are added to a particular clan.


Thank you


----------

